# milking a photo op...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have this new photo of Jasper that I just love. and I have already posted it in two other threads plus the gallery...(ok you guys can yell at me now for being a hog) But I wanted to put these two shots of Jasper together and ask you if you can see the difference in his mood? As many of you know Jas went through a very blue period but it has been over it for many many months now and I thought these two THEN and NOW shots show that.

Jasper Then
View attachment 19150

Jasper Now
View attachment 19151


Now I know, the THEN has moodier lighting and is blue...And the NOW is soft and golden... But besides that...Can you see what I see? In the eyes? that NOW is a much happier Jas?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks so sad in the first one! Happy to hear he's doing so much better, he's so cute in the second one and looks like he wants to play.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jasper looks so sad in the first shot, depressed, doesn't have the energy to lift his head. And, in the second photo he looks relaxed and content. That is pretty amazing for the same close up head shot, and such a difference in mood.

I'm SO glad he's feeling better! That first shot makes my heart hurt for him.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I see that the 'now' Jas is content and relaxed, whereas the 'then' Jas is tense.

ETA: Sheri, wow, I just read your post and it's basically the same choice of words for the 'now' Jas, LOL.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> I see that the 'now' Jas is content and relaxed, whereas the 'then' Jas is tense.
> 
> ETA: Sheri, wow, I just read your post and it's basically the same choice of words for the 'now' Jas, LOL.


Thinking alike, for sure! Ha!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

To me the first one looks like he is sad and the second one looks like he is interested in what's going on.
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well this is the first I have seen of this picture so you cant be to much of a hog LOL. I love how much happier Jasper is, he is such a love and to see it shine through even more is just amazing.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I can see it too! YAY...so glad Jasper is happy now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- he seems soooo calm in both photos. I need to borrow a dog like that once in awhile  In every picture he seems so relaxed and chill... I could get those pics but their eyes would have to be completely shut!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep, it's all in the eyes!! The eyes show when they are tuned out - or when they are in love and happy. I'm glad he is doing and feeling better.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

The eyes give it all away! So glad to hear he is happy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I see it Missy. It's almost the same pose, but you can see a different expression in his eyes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yay.... you know I see the change daily. He has become a different dog. So I wasn't sure if I was reading into the photos. So I am so glad you all see it too. I just love my boys so much and hurt so much to have him so obviously blue. He is my $2000 rescue from a questionable breeder. But he is my heart dog (I feel quilty because I adore Cash too... but it is what it is.) and I am so thrilled he is doing so well.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

He's got that "I love you Mommy" look in his eyes in the second picture. I'm so glad he's doing better now


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Missy, he looks like two different dogs! You are not imagining it~~it's very dramatic ! 
I'm so glad he's happier!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wow! What an incredible difference!*

You can absolutely see it in his eyes! What an incredible difference! You must be so pleased!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, it is wonderful that he is doing well now. He is happy and content.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I definitely see a difference in the eyes. He looks very content and relaxed in the 'now' photo. 

:hug: to Jasper for coming out of that blue mood and making his mommy happy, too.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree with Carole. He just looks so much more interested in the world in the second photo. In the first he almost looks like he's crying. I'm so glad you persevered and brought Jas to this much better place. You're an angel!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations to you Missy, you put in a lot of time and effort to try and figure out what it was that was making Jas blue and you have done it!
What an incredible difference!
I recognize that empty, vacant, listless expression and it's a world away from the warm and connected feeling you can see so plainly on Jaspers face in the second picture.

You are a wonderful and dedicated Hav mom Missy, I know you're boys tell you thanks for that every day!

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Missy, did you ever get to the bottom of why he was so down? Love those eyes!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He does have a sense of calmness in the second one. He is so handsome! What a cutie. I love the pics taken of dogs laying down. It's like babies sleeping
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, no doubt, you were his savior.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> Missy, did you ever get to the bottom of why he was so down? Love those eyes!


Vicki, I think there were a few things involved. 1rst, he came from a questionable breeder...I have never really heard horror stories, but not anything really good either. So there were socialization problems to begin with. And he is a pretty Independent guy by nature . But the real revelation came when he sprained his knee on vacation. When he was on the pain meds...he started acting like a hav. So long story short we started him on Joint supplements and fish assuming a low grade achiness with no clear source(because the vet thought he was way too young to live on pain meds that it could cause other problems) And along with that I noticed, he had more energy on the days I could get him to eat kibble not the cooked medallions that I feed them. (and he does best with not the best kibble either...he seems to thrive on corn gluten or what ever else is in the Royal Canin...which is why I always say all dogs are different...Cash does better on high protein, but Jasper thrives on all those carbs) Within two weeks of these changes...he started playing with his ball again. We also got some great advice from a new petsitter/trainer we started using which was to always greet Jasper first...since Cash can fend for himself and is always in your face. She also recommended we close off the potty room (they were not using it anymore anyway) and therefor eliminate Jasper's place to isolate himself from us. The most dramatic change came from the supplements and the kibble. But these things helped him gain confidence and learn to be part of the pack.

oye.. sorry for the long reply.... if anyone wants to read more about our long road with Jasper. Here are some threads. Please know my intentions on sharing this has nothing to do with me...but if it can help anyone out...that would be a reward for both me and Jasper.

this is the one where we contacted a pet communicator---this one is more for fun...but shows how long this has been going on. :croc:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821

and this thread shows our journey to an answer.eace:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5122

Thanks for sharing in my joy everyone.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

In the 2nd photo, he is so content and relaxed. I love the eyes!


----------

